# Gongora citrina (?)



## Inguna (Jul 17, 2011)

This plant was labeled as Gongora citrina, but I don't find information about such species.


----------



## Rick (Jul 17, 2011)

That's definitely a lemon/orange colored Gongora!!

Does it smell citrusy too?


----------



## Inguna (Jul 17, 2011)

Rick said:


> Does it smell citrusy too?


No Rick, it doesn't smell citrusy. Fragrance is strong but it is difficult to describe it, something of chemicals


----------



## Shiva (Jul 17, 2011)

You may be missing part of the name. It may be Gongora x var. citrina. There is a galeata var. flava. citrina may be the same thing.
And that's a very nice one.:drool:


----------



## Fabrice (Jul 17, 2011)

I have a very similar one what is Gongora flaveola. 

Wonderful Gongora!

Edit: mine smells clove.


----------



## Shiva (Jul 17, 2011)

I was right! See Acropera citrina wich is a synonym for Gongora galeata. So you have a Gongora galeata var. flava.


----------



## Rick (Jul 17, 2011)

Shiva said:


> I was right! See Acropera citrina wich is a synonym for Gongora galeata. So you have a Gongora galeata var. flava.




That's good taxonomic deduction Shiva.


----------



## Rick (Jul 17, 2011)

Inguna said:


> No Rick, it doesn't smell citrusy. Fragrance is strong but it is difficult to describe it, something of chemicals




Ya I wouldn't expect anything easy figure out from a Gongora.

I've always thought about things like spices, wax crayons, and armpit all rolled into one.

My G. galeottiana is more pleasant with a stronger floral fragrance over the other weird stuff.


----------



## Inguna (Jul 17, 2011)

Shiva said:


> I was right! See Acropera citrina wich is a synonym for Gongora galeata. So you have a Gongora galeata var. flava.


Thanks! Maybe you are right, but judging from pictures flowers of G.galeata have different shape and they are held in a different way.


----------



## Shiva (Jul 17, 2011)

Different clones? different picture angles? There is always a wide variety in flower forms even in the same species. We are the same species, yet it's very unlikely we look alike.


----------



## W. Beetus (Jul 17, 2011)

Great yellow!


----------



## Rick (Jul 17, 2011)

Inguna said:


> Thanks! Maybe you are right, but judging from pictures flowers of G.galeata have different shape and they are held in a different way.




Despite the potential for name confusion from synonyms with G. galeata (which is also a fairly plain yellow flower). The structure/shape of the flowers really are very different from galeata and are almost identical in color and shape with Fabrices G. flaveola.

Check it out on Jay's internet Orchid encyclopedia.


----------



## paphioboy (Jul 17, 2011)

Wonderful species..! I would love to have one...


----------



## Fabrice (Jul 18, 2011)

Yes, I agree with Rick, it's clearly not galeata what is completely different.

For me, it's flaveola...


----------



## biothanasis (Jul 18, 2011)

Gorgoeus!!!! (I would say flaveola too..)


----------



## Lycaste53 (Jul 18, 2011)

galeata has a very different shape of the flower, it looks like this:




I believe, that flaveola cold be rigt
Best regards, Gina


----------



## Shiva (Jul 18, 2011)

I have to agree with flaveola.


----------



## goldenrose (Jul 18, 2011)

:clap:Good ID! Neat, I'm callin' it GONGORA!!! :drool:


----------



## s1214215 (Jul 18, 2011)

Thats a stunning plant.. Wow.. I got some seed from Mexico recently labelled as Gongora "amarilla" which is yellow I am told. Hope it is as lovely as this if I can germinate it

Brett


----------



## Inguna (Jul 18, 2011)

Thank you all for comments and opinions. Indeed flaveola looks similar


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 18, 2011)

Rick said:


> ...I've always thought about things like spices, wax crayons, and armpit all rolled into one....



:rollhappy:

It's really a beautiful yellow color -- Gongoras are cool flowers, and this one makes me want one like it.


----------



## Rick (Jul 20, 2011)

SlipperFan said:


> :rollhappy:
> 
> It's really a beautiful yellow color -- Gongoras are cool flowers, and this one makes me want one like it.




I like my Gongoras, but whish the flowers lasted a little longer. A big plant may have several spikes come and go over a few weeks, and a few can even do that twice a year ( I have a big truncata that does this). But they sure can take up a lot of space in the meantime.


----------



## paphioboy (Jul 20, 2011)

Rick said:


> I like my Gongoras, but whish the flowers lasted a little longer. A big plant may have several spikes come and go over a few weeks, and a few can even do that twice a year ( I have a big truncata that does this). But they sure can take up a lot of space in the meantime.



Good thing is you can chuck them away in a dark corner until they bloom.  I grow mine hanging below phals. They receive less light than phals or Maudiae paphs, and are growing enormous leaves..


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 20, 2011)

Hmmm -- I didn't realize Gongoras were big plants.


----------



## Rick (Jul 20, 2011)

SlipperFan said:


> Hmmm -- I didn't realize Gongoras were big plants.


My truncata has 24" leaves, and long spikes hanging down can probably clear 18". The quinquenervis is catching up fast.

My galeottianum is only about 1/2 the height. But I grow it brighter, and probably force it to be a bit more compact.

There's a lot of species, so I'm sure there are smaller ones, but they multiply very quickly into specimen plants. It's probably comparable to catts.


----------



## paphioboy (Jul 21, 2011)

I agree with Rick. Some species like galeata and armeniaca are relatively small, others like claviodora and quinquenervis can be pretty massive, like stanhopeas. Here is how mine look like (there are 3 plants, left to right, quinquenervis, claviodora mounted on wood and another piece of claviodora, potted):






Gongora is the fastest growing genus of orchids I own. Each plant can complete several growth cycles in one year, which means multiple bloomings! 

*For size reference, the clay pot on the right is 8-9 inches in diameter.


----------

